# Remington 870 ejection problem



## JoeyWommack (Sep 11, 2009)

My gun hangs up every now and again when I try and cycle through to eject the shell.  It is like the gun just doesn't want to open up.  
Me and my dad were shooting a few clays and his started to do it.
Any ideas as to what the heck is going on?


----------



## obadiah (Sep 11, 2009)

Mine does the same thing every now and then...I hope somebody has been able to fix this.  There's nothing as aggrivating as watching a bird keep flying while you're trying to cycle the action.


----------



## sowega hunter (Sep 11, 2009)

I have heard of this problem with the newer express model. If it is a wingmaster you may be short stroking it.


----------



## chase870 (Sep 11, 2009)

cheap shells have a bit to do with it. Good thing about a 870 apply force and it will cycle


----------



## ryano (Sep 11, 2009)

JoeyWommack said:


> My gun hangs up every now and again when I try and cycle through to eject the shell.  It is like the gun just doesn't want to open up.
> Me and my dad were shooting a few clays and his started to do it.
> Any ideas as to what the heck is going on?



does it hang up when shooting any load or brand?

I know my 870 supermag dont like the cheap low brass dove rounds etc much and will hang up once in a while in the field.

any other thing like good turkey loads etc cycles just fine.


----------



## JoeyWommack (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes sir, I have never had it hang up with any 3" shells.  However, I haven't put any real quantity of 3" shells through it compared to the 2 3/4" cheap dove loads.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Sep 12, 2009)

A few things here.....It could be the chamber has some build up in it, whether it be some type of factory lube that has caked or carbon or even rust. You can take a 12ga bore brush, wrap in 000 steel wool and saturate with gun oil. Then take the whole set up and run it in a hand drill in the chamber area. Then wipe out and lightly oil chamber. Also it could be short stroking. Work the pump handle smartly to the rear after firing and it will clear it out. I found my self short stroking my Wingmaster the other day and shocked me that I was doing it. Also if you are using Universal economy shells that could be it too. The aluminum base shells can be a problem. The will tie up your gun something fierce!! It's a Remington. It will run right for you!


----------



## buddy48 (Sep 14, 2009)

EMC-GUN said:


> A few things here.....It could be the chamber has some build up in it, whether it be some type of factory lube that has caked or carbon or even rust. You can take a 12ga bore brush, wrap in 000 steel wool and saturate with gun oil. Then take the whole set up and run it in a hand drill in the chamber area. Then wipe out and lightly oil chamber. Also it could be short stroking. Work the pump handle smartly to the rear after firing and it will clear it out. I found my self short stroking my Wingmaster the other day and shocked me that I was doing it. Also if you are using Universal economy shells that could be it too. The aluminum base shells can be a problem. The will tie up your gun something fierce!! It's a Remington. It will run right for you!


You are correct sir. I had this same problem and a friend of mine that is a gunsmith made the same recommendation with the bore brush and the steel wool.  Worked like a charm!!!


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Sep 15, 2009)

My 870 occasionally does it as well as my Mossberg 500. 
9 out of 10 times its me short stroking the pump action.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Sep 15, 2009)

A friend of mine was using my 870 with 2 3/4" slugs last deer season and the same thing happened to him. It's never happened to me. Can't recall which shells he was using. I'm blaming it on cheap shells.


----------



## Gyrobob (Sep 20, 2009)

Check inside the receiver and make sure the shell latches on the left and right inside walls are securely staked in two or three places, but only at the rear of the latches.  

If there is any fore and aft movement at all of the shell latches you will have problems feeding from the magazine and the gun will malfunction like yours.


----------



## Steve Thompson (Sep 20, 2009)

Shells with a little age - or a dirty gun. If any mosture gets on the shells they will do that.


----------



## Flintrock (Sep 25, 2009)

I have had this happen with the cheap /low brass shells. Never had it happen with the high brass shells


----------

